# New here. Looking for tips/feedback



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is my second attempt at oil painting. My first was a disaster so I read into it, watched tutorials and now I've produced this self portrait. 

I'm about halfway through. Hands and eyes need working, ceiling and wall needs painting. And then some glazes. I achieved the flesh tones by layering in thin layers (about 3 layers). very slow process but I like the results.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW -- excellent.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes.. this is a wonderful piece to show layering.. and you are getting it very nicely. I know it sounds strange.. but most people don't know it.. don't forget to use a bit of blue in one of your skins layers  (Just a free tip from what I have learned)

D

PS - Awesome painting for your first real project!!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I will b no help at all, but Welcome!!! 
I've never even tried oil painting, and I truly suck at drawing faces. 
Looks like you have a pretty good handle on it so far though!


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Very good and detailed portrait. Can You make a photo with a better angle? It is difficult to understand many things. The only thing I would change in the film to add realism multilayer painting is to diversify the black shades of the background, hair and beard. The right ear should be in the shade. The right part of the face requires cool colors. T-shirt on the right should be even more contrast.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Toriya said:


> Very good and detailed portrait. Can You make a photo with a better angle? It is difficult to understand many things. The only thing I would change in the film to add realism multilayer painting is to diversify the black shades of the background, hair and beard. The right ear should be in the shade. The right part of the face requires cool colors. T-shirt on the right should be even more contrast.


Yes certainly, which angles though? The ear I haven't really started yet, and the jumper has only one layer of paint. I'm going to make the right side darker, and strengthen the shadows. Still a couple of months work left to do, I think. The hand is on its 2nd layer, but needs a lot of work.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Lashdown91 said:


> Yes certainly, which angles though? The ear I haven't really started yet, and the jumper has only one layer of paint. I'm going to make the right side darker, and strengthen the shadows. Still a couple of months work left to do, I think. The hand is on its 2nd layer, but needs a lot of work.


Your view from the side. And you take photos directly through the center that there would be no perspective distortion. You think correctly. But if everything is done right without errors, the time it will take less. Not 2 months.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Toriya said:


> Your view from the side. And you take photos directly through the center that there would be no perspective distortion. You think correctly. But if everything is done right without errors, the time it will take less. Not 2 months.


Here's a better picture. Straightening up the lines won't take too much time. Just thinking of drying times between layers.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah drying times with oil is frustrating. I have found that if you add a tad of Alkyd medium, like Walnut Alkyd medium, or buy alkyd oil paints the drying time is overnight. Of course adding the medium will thin the paint but it only takes a drop. I got this suggestion from Jason Morgan and also from Wilson Bickford....both are amazing oil painters.


----------



## MirandaLozano (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome Lashdown

Thanks for sharing your painting. I think it is looking pretty good already.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Lashdown91 said:


> Here's a better picture. Straightening up the lines won't take too much time. Just thinking of drying times between layers.


This angle better, thanks! I don't know what kind of frame on two sides? and why half of the picture? This is the idea? You can accelerate the drying of the layer, if you dilute the paint siccative. It is liquid and thick (gel). As it happens, cobalt (dark color) and cleaned (does not affect the paint color).What do You dilute the paint?


----------

